# DNS konfigurieren



## sumsebum (24. Okt. 2007)

Hallo Forum,

ich benötige Hilfe bei der Einrichtung der DNS Geschichte für eine Domain auf meinem Server.

Ausgangssituation ist folgende:

Ich habe eine Domain über meinen Domainreseller registriert. 
Ich habe die Domain als Web auf meinem ISP Configsystem angelegt (müssen die Haken bei DNS und MX gesetzt werden).

Wie geht es jetzt weiter?

Danke Rene


----------



## Till (24. Okt. 2007)

Ein guter Ausgangspunkt sind die beiden Folgenden Howtos (leider nur auf englisch im Moment verfügbar):

http://www.howtoforge.com/ispconfig_dns_godaddy
http://www.howtoforge.com/ispconfig_dns_providerdomain_schlund

Generell ist die Vorgehensweise bei allen anderen Domainprovidern gleich. Du musst einen primary DNS Record für die Domain im ISPConfig DNS-Manager anlegen und dann Deinen Server im Interface Deines Domainproviders als DNS-Server eintragen.


----------



## sumsebum (24. Okt. 2007)

Ok,

da habe ich soweit nun begriffen. Der ispConfig Server soll als primary NS fungieren. Dazu habe ich mit meinem Registrar telefoniert. Dieser sagte mir das es ok geht, wenn wir den primary bei uns betreiben und der secondary bei denen bleibt, wir müssten nur schauen das es möglich ist das der Zonentransfer für den NS von unserem Registrar auf unserem System funktioniert/freigegeben ist...... 

geht das automatisch, oder müssen wir da noch etwas machen?

MfG

Rene


----------



## Till (24. Okt. 2007)

Das geht automatisch. Du musst nur sicherstellen, dass Du den Secondary Nameserver Deines Providers als Secondary Nameserver in den Optionen des DNS-Records angibst.


----------



## sumsebum (24. Okt. 2007)

also im DNS Manager
bei der entsprechenden Domain
unter records noch einen A Record Eintrag machen ns2.domain.tld mit der IP des secondary NS meines Registrar?

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## Till (24. Okt. 2007)

Nein, einfach nur unter Optionen den Nameserver eintragen.


----------



## sumsebum (24. Okt. 2007)

ah OK

also ns1.domain.de mein Primary und ns2.domain.de mein secondary (vom Registrar....

ok


----------



## oldschool (24. Okt. 2007)

Geht´s um feste, oder dynamische IP-Addressen?
Eine DDNS-Konfiguration würde mich sehr interessieren...


Rgds.


----------



## Till (24. Okt. 2007)

Hier ging es um fixe IP Adressen. Für DDNS ist vermutlich ein SQL basierter DNS-Server wie mydns besser geeignet, wie er in ISPConfig 3 zum Einsatz kommt. Bei MyDNS kannst Du die IP Adressen der DNS-Einträge quai live mittels SQL in der Datenbank ändern.


----------



## oldschool (25. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von Till:


> Hier ging es um fixe IP Adressen. Für DDNS ist vermutlich ein SQL basierter DNS-Server wie mydns besser geeignet, wie er in ISPConfig 3 zum Einsatz kommt. Bei MyDNS kannst Du die IP Adressen der DNS-Einträge quai live mittels SQL in der Datenbank ändern.



Hi, Till!

Ob du´s glaubst oder nicht. Ich setze gerade jetzt einen neuen Server auf,
habe schon häufiger den Verweis auf die "angedrohte" Version 3 gelesen
und kann definitive nicht bis näxtes Jahr warten...



Meinst du ich könnte ggf. das selber mit dem mydns "zusammenknoten" ?
...


Rgds.


----------



## Till (25. Okt. 2007)

> Meinst du ich könnte ggf. das selber mit dem mydns "zusammenknoten" ?


Du kannst vielleicht mydns auf dem gleichen Server installieren. Dass lässt sich dann aber nicht über ISPConfig managen und zur ISPConfig installation müsste zuerst BIND installiert sein.


----------

